# Social Media



## ManhattanShutterBug (Dec 4, 2011)

Out of the following social media sites which do you use and why?

Facebook
MySpace
Twitter
Google+
LinkedIn
Flickr
Model Mayhem
(feel free to add any that may be missing)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 4, 2011)

You forgot Plaxo!


----------



## RubyGloom (Dec 4, 2011)

I havent started my business yet but hope to within the next year. I have considered using Facebook for SM. I had thought about twitter but I had a personal account and didnt use it much because I dont really get twitter. I am thinking about using model mayhem to get some work for my portfolio but havent decided. Google+ is new correct? I am interested to hear what people have to say about it.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 4, 2011)

If you are into social media, FYI Lightroom 3 will post up and comment to all your medias at once. Just sign up for each free and let lightroom do the work.


----------



## camz (Dec 4, 2011)

Check out socialmarker.com.  There's a list of media sites however some may be inactive.

To answer your question...all!


----------



## ManhattanShutterBug (Dec 5, 2011)

camz said:
			
		

> Check out socialmarker.com.  There's a list of media sites however some may be inactive.
> 
> To answer your question...all!



Thanks I'll check it out.

I currently use twitter and Facebook but recently ran into a photog buddy of mine after a shoot in central park and he was telling me to add him on google+ and LinkedIn and I was just curious as to what the benefits of all are and how people decide which ones to use. I find Facebook to be pretty ridiculous sometimes, I am not a fan but so many people use it I generate a lot of business from it.


----------



## flashyinteractive (Dec 15, 2011)

I use Facebook, LinkedIn, Google+. I don't use Myspace. Myspace seems to not be popular like it used to be.


----------



## xposurepro (Dec 18, 2011)

Facebook .. because that's where everybody is. Especially good for marketing to the high school seniors.

Twitter .. sucks for seniors and general portraiture .. we limit twitter efforts to our boudoir services.

Google+ .. sucks for everything right now but we are building it anyway because it rocks and we're hoping that it becomes a major player with the general consumer. We have multiple G+ pages now streamlined different client types. ... As of now we have got a few clients through G+ and they have been business executives (not for headshot sessions but that's the income class they fell into)

LinkedIn .. brings in some quick n easy business headshots but that's mostly all we see from it.

MySpace ... MyWhat?

ModelMayhem ... very few model portfolio and boudoir requests. Primarily filled with wannabe models. We use it when we need to scout a model for a commercial shoot, or our own stock shoot .. in which cases we are being compensated by a third party so the all popular TFCD method that the wannabes are use to works out ok for us.

Flickr .. Awesome if you're client demographic is other photographers .. same goes for 500px


----------



## photo guy (Dec 18, 2011)

I have a photobucket page with very few photos and only use a few sites that deal with the type of photography that I deal with the most right now. Those sites are not listed above but one is listed in a post that I put up the other day and was moved to this section.


----------

